# Storage



## wallywiz (Oct 22, 2015)

First year pellet user (Harmon accentra 52i) received my pellets... Wtf... They take up sooooo much room. Where do you guys store your pellets?


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 22, 2015)

I have my pellets in the basement, but maybe you can pile them up along the wall of a garage, up to the ceiling, like I do with my wood.


----------



## rcook430 (Oct 22, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> First year pellet user (Harmon accentra 52i) received my pellets... Wtf... They take up sooooo much room. Where do you guys store your pellets?


I have a 3 car garage. One suv, one full size truck, one camper, riding mower, push mower, generator, tool box, and one ton of pellets. Its tight but I make it work.


----------



## jertola (Oct 22, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> First year pellet user (Harmon accentra 52i) received my pellets... Wtf... They take up sooooo much room. Where do you guys store your pellets?



6 tons in my single garage. Not much room for anything else though


----------



## wallywiz (Oct 22, 2015)

jertola said:


> 6 tons in my single garage. Not much room for anything else though



Wow 6 ton in a garage! I need to fit my car in there.. Next year I'll upgrade my shed size.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Oct 22, 2015)

I keep mine in the garage. I've had 12 tons in there at one point. took up a whole bay stacked to ceiling.


----------



## jertola (Oct 22, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> Wow 6 ton in a garage! I need to fit my car in there.. Next year I'll upgrade my shed size.


----------



## St_Earl (Oct 22, 2015)

i've got a whole room in my basement i use as the pellet bunker. 
in place of the window is a hatch for loading in.
i have just under 9 tons in there now.


----------



## rich2500 (Oct 23, 2015)

I got a 4x6 shed that sits right outside my backdoor,(i can drive right up to it to unload ) I got 2 ton squeezed in there right now once the stock depletes down to about a half ton I restock, For the years when pellets become hard to get I got a 24x48 garage  i can hoard some in also.


----------



## bogieb (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a little over 2 tons in my unfinished basement and about 2.7 tons in my single car garage. My car should fit in there since the bay is the entire witdh of the house (24'), but right now I have other stuff taking up space too so haven't actually tried it. In previous years, I bought by the bag, so just kept topping off my basement storage whenever I got to a ton (during coldest part of winter, I would get 10-15 bags a couple days per week to keep my stash good). This year I ran into some good deals for delivery, so got 4 tons all at one - so I'm trying the garage storage too.


----------



## snocross1985 (Oct 23, 2015)

Our basement is finished. When we finished it off one of the closets was built to be able to hold 2 tons (all the way to the ceiling). I also have 2 tons out in a shed that had it's floor supports beefed up just for that purpose.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 23, 2015)

Do you basement folks carry up bag by bag to the stove.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 23, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> up bag by bag to the stove


 Yep


----------



## The Coopers (Oct 23, 2015)

Our pellet stove is in the basement so we store our pellets in the basement.


----------



## bogieb (Oct 23, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> Do you basement folks carry up bag by bag to the stove.


Yep.


----------



## Northern Guy (Oct 23, 2015)

1200 sqft garage. store mine in the back room of garage along wall easy access to house and stove. plus don't have to go out in winter to get them.


----------



## MaineBiker (Oct 23, 2015)

Unfortunately mine are stored outside.

All are ontop of another pallet, I have a 12x16 tarp over it, tied down so it doesnt blow away, but not so tight that air cannot blow through a little bit. So far no moisture issues at all.


----------



## mralias (Oct 23, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> First year pellet user (Harmon accentra 52i) received my pellets... Wtf... They take up sooooo much room. Where do you guys store your pellets?



My wife now sleeps outside in a tent. I had to store them somewhere...


----------



## TimfromMA (Oct 23, 2015)

I've got (4) 1.5 ton piles taking up a corner of my finished basement.


----------



## Eng5ive (Oct 23, 2015)

Any issues with mice or rodents for those of you who have them in the garage? Mine are in a 3 season room that's on it's own slab but it's very drafty and has no insulation in the walls. I was wondering if I should spray the perimeter or set up traps or something.


----------



## TimfromMA (Oct 23, 2015)

I would avoid using chemicals near the pellets. The last thing you want is for your stash to absorb any of it then use them in your stove.


----------



## Eng5ive (Oct 23, 2015)

TimfromMA said:


> I would avoid using chemicals near the pellets. The last thing you want is for your stash to absorb any of it then use them in your stove.



I was thinking just spraying the perimeter of the room. The pellets are elevated on pallets with some room off the walls and side of the room for air movement. this is my first year storing and burning though, so if people don't run into rodent problems I don't see any reason why I would. Yard is pretty clean and we live in the burbs.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 23, 2015)

Not much issue with rodents with storage of pellets. I put a couple glue traps around the basement inside walls and I bring in what corn I need to fill the stoves as needed. Have to use other means of control in the  other buildings as we live in the middle of couple sections of corn and bean fields. Never seen so many rodents as this fall.


----------



## rcook430 (Oct 23, 2015)

I have never had trouble with rodents and mine is in a detached garage.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 23, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> First year pellet user (Harmon accentra 52i) received my pellets... Wtf... They take up sooooo much room. Where do you guys store your pellets?


I got room in the cellar for 3-4 more ton, bring 'em over, I'll send 'em to ya when ya want 'em.................


----------



## BigJohnfromCT (Oct 23, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> First year pellet user (Harmon accentra 52i) received my pellets... Wtf... They take up sooooo much room. Where do you guys store your pellets?


2 car garage. Mommas car in one, 6 tons and a garden tractor in the other.


----------



## St_Earl (Oct 23, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> Do you basement folks carry up bag by bag to the stove.


yep. if i'm down there for any other reason, i always grab a bag if my hands aren't already full.


----------



## leng123 (Oct 23, 2015)

I worked out a deal with my boss and I store a ton at work.  When I go there I grab a bag or two and bring it home.  He wanted me to make sure that there would not be bugs.


----------



## Funnydirt14 (Oct 23, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> Do you basement folks carry up bag by bag to the stove.


Yes and no. I have a ton in the basement, but I keep 10 bags in a blanket chest converted to pellet storage beside the stove.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 23, 2015)

MaineBiker said:


> Unfortunately mine are stored outside.
> 
> All are ontop of another pallet, I have a 12x16 tarp over it, tied down so it doesnt blow away, but not so tight that air cannot blow through a little bit. So far no moisture issues at all.
> 
> ...


Wow, isn't that living dangerously? Where I live, there isn't much hope of keeping a tarp on anything.


----------



## TimfromMA (Oct 23, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> Do you basement folks carry up bag by bag to the stove.



Only need to bring up about 1 bag a day average.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 24, 2015)

Funnydirt14 said:


> View attachment 165003
> View attachment 165004
> 
> Yes and no. I have a ton in the basement, but I keep 10 bags in a blanket chest converted to pellet storage beside the stove.


Good idea, seems like a no brainer. We were thinking of getting a pellet stove for an elderly parent and that's what we were thinking. Whoever visited would make sure the bin was full, and she could scoop in as needed.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 24, 2015)

Hopper extension will keep the stove going for a couple extra days too.


----------



## mass_burner (Oct 24, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Hopper extension will keep the stove going for a couple extra days too.


Good to know.


----------



## wallywiz (Oct 24, 2015)

1. Cool pics guys.. Nice to see what others do
2. Do pellets attract mice?
3. Do pellets create some type of carbon monoxide ? I thought I heard/read that once 
4. Man, I gotta figure something out for storage. I have 1 ton in the garage and have 2 more coming... Already have a ride on mower n snow blower in there


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 24, 2015)

Nothing for critters to eat so move on. Carbon monoxide was from large storage bins


----------



## bogieb (Oct 24, 2015)

2) No critters, no bugs - much different than wood. I suppose if you already had mice, they might find the area under the pallets a nice place for a nest, but they shouldn't be chewing into the bags. I've heard people that store pellets outside don't have pest problems in their stashes, so inside shouldn't be a problem.

3) For CO - if you are worried (I heard/read that too), CO detectors are cheap so get another one (you do have one for the general vicinity of the stove don't you?) and place it just outside the area you are storing the pellets. I have a CO detector in my basement and it has never moved off of "0"

4) Yeah, I feel your pain. This is the first year I have gotten tons delivered, instead of transporting my own, so my garage storage kind of cramps everything. I have my car living outside right now. My bike, mower, snow blower, pellets, bathtub and surround have the garage. In another month or so, the bike will be at the dealer's for storage, the mower will be in the shed (I'm hoping it will fit - it used to be stored where the pellets are now), and hoping the tub and surround are installed. Then my car can come inside (it will be a very tight squeeze). I have been spoiled the last 2 winters by not having to scrape ice/snow off the windshield and even the frosts we have had have irritated me in the mornings!


----------



## Dpopps (Oct 24, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> Do you basement folks carry up bag by bag to the stove.



I made a slide for the pellet bags, it makes things easy and fast.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 24, 2015)

Down is easy


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Oct 24, 2015)

we have had plenty of mice... I'm sure they get in the garage. chipmunks too. I don't think they hand around - no food in there and no heat, no water. no reason for them to set up shop. I have never had a pellet bag touched by mice or chipmunks. they did however find a bag of fertilizer in the garage, chew that open and eat the fertilizer. Well not sure if they ate it but it was gone. sure they used it for something...

The garaged is detatched so I keep the main stash there and every weekend put 10 bags in the house plus 2 in hopper. the next weekend while I'm not at work I top off the house stash. don't want the hassle of hauling pellets from garage to house after working all day.


----------



## PelletPirate (Oct 25, 2015)

I have one garage bay dedicated to pellets in the winter. I am getting my delivery on Friday! Its easy to go into a garage in the winter to get pellets and not too cold. Everything is bone dry. The only trick is to try to get enough and burn enough so I don't have any laying around in the spring.


----------



## Steve Dimmick (Oct 26, 2015)

store up to 3 ton in the garage, just bought a corn/pellet furnace and built a 1-ton bin in the basement for the corn, which will come loose and I will shoot into the basement through a window.  I will mix pellets with the corn and transfer by bucket to my 7-10 day hopper.  Just got this up and running, cant wait for the whole house heat!


----------



## bill3rail (Oct 26, 2015)

mralias said:


> My wife now sleeps outside in a tent. I had to store them somewhere...


That's cold!  I mean for her to be sleeping outside in a tent.  Hopefully she can afford a good warm sleeping bag.  Tell her to NOT sleep directly on the ground, it draws the heat right out of the body.
Built this shed that now has 2.5 ton in it.  
I will be stacking an additional 2 ton in an unfinished basement on pallets.


----------



## MaineBiker (Oct 27, 2015)

mass_burner said:


> Wow, isn't that living dangerously? Where I live, there isn't much hope of keeping a tarp on anything.


I have it died down with some para cord, tied to each pallet individually so I can fold back a section at a time, very tight. very little wind can get inside there but enough to carry out moisture.


----------



## Ambient (Oct 27, 2015)

bill3rail said:


> That's cold!  I mean for her to be sleeping outside in a tent.  Hopefully she can afford a good warm sleeping bag.  Tell her to NOT sleep directly on the ground, it draws the heat right out of the body.
> Built this shed that now has 2.5 ton in it.
> I will be stacking an additional 2 ton in an unfinished basement on pallets.
> 
> ...



hehe, the wifey in the tent might cut down some of the "vibrations" as noted on another thread. 

on topic: I have one ton of pellets and a face cord of seasoned oak on hand outside on the covered porch. We normally had four face cords of wood stacked there to start the season, as we had done for years.  On a nice winter day we restock the porch with wood or the pellets via the bucket on the tractor. Mean while we have the other five tons in the wood shed, with about 4 face cords of wood; with rows of stacked and covered wood stove food next to the driveway. 

We would like to install a large hopper on the back side of the house having it plumbed into the house, however there are no bulk deliveries yet in our area.


----------



## TonyVideo (Oct 27, 2015)

I kept 9 tons along one wall in my detached garage. I run 2 stoves in 2 areas of an 1880's home last year. I have an area in the house in the back room that I pile 20 bags at once. My exercise for the day moving 20 bags into the house one by one. Not every day but often enough. Beats firewood any day.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Oct 27, 2015)

Stove is in basement..... pellets are in basement..

Dan

.


----------



## wallywiz (Oct 27, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> Stove is in basement..... pellets are in basement..
> 
> Dan
> 
> ...




Wow How sweet is that setup!


----------



## Peterfield (Oct 27, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> Stove is in basement..... pellets are in basement..
> 
> Dan
> 
> ...



Planning on a nuclear winter?


----------



## Cory S (Oct 28, 2015)

3 tons stored inside not far from the stove.  1.5 tons to the left side, and 1.5 tons in the closet under the stairs that is about 12' from the stove.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Oct 28, 2015)

Cory S said:


> 3 tons stored inside not far from the stove.  1.5 tons to the left side, and 1.5 tons in the closet under the stairs that is about 12' from the stove.



Nice!... Like your selection too...

Dan


----------



## Pete Zahria (Oct 28, 2015)

Peterfield said:


> Planning on a nuclear winter?



Really don't know how it is going to work.
Was used to the coal stove, been using that quite a while,
before it was wood..... trying out pellets this year...
I know what I used for wood and coal, and can approximately figure
what I "might" need for pellets.. This isn't really all that much for a
big old New Englander built in 1895... It will be interesting.

Dan


----------



## JohnRXL (Oct 28, 2015)

I store mine in my cold cellar. 4 tons right now.


----------



## digitys (Oct 28, 2015)

10 tons in a dry basement with dehumidifiers.  I keep about a half a ton upstairs in an old wood storage nook.


----------



## JimD (Oct 28, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> Stove is in basement..... pellets are in basement..
> 
> Dan
> 
> ...


Wow...now that's some stacking


----------



## Old Spartan (Oct 28, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> Stove is in basement..... pellets are in basement..
> 
> Dan
> 
> ...


That is a sweet setup


----------



## Old Spartan (Oct 28, 2015)

Cory S said:


> 3 tons stored inside not far from the stove.  1.5 tons to the left side, and 1.5 tons in the closet under the stairs that is about 12' from the stove.
> 
> View attachment 165430
> View attachment 165431



and ... So is that


----------



## JimD (Nov 1, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> First year pellet user (Harmon accentra 52i) received my pellets... Wtf... They take up sooooo much room. Where do you guys store your pellets?


1 ton on the porch, 2 tons in the garage


----------



## womaus (Nov 1, 2015)

JimD said:


> 1 ton on the porch, 2 tons in the garage



What did you buy and where?

Anybody have have advice on Maine Wood Pellets? 

http://www.mainewoodpellets.com

There's a local business, local family that carries these. The original owner of this stove was using these.

Any advice?


----------



## JimD (Nov 1, 2015)

womaus said:


> What did you buy and where?
> 
> Anybody have have advice on Maine Wood Pellets?
> 
> ...


I bought the hardwood premium at Tractor supply, I tried a few bags this week and they burn decent. Unfortunately still 264.50 a ton


----------



## bill3rail (Nov 1, 2015)

JimD said:


> 1 ton on the porch, 2 tons in the garage
> 
> View attachment 165808
> View attachment 165809


Stack them against the house wall and you'll increase your insulation R-Value...

Bill


----------



## JD76ERS (Nov 1, 2015)

I can get about 2-3 tons in my basement, just carry a few bags up at a time when needed. Hopper fits 3 bags


----------



## Tonyray (Nov 1, 2015)

5 tons stored in our Basement.....
windows pop out so easy to un-load from the driveway.... Bought all these during Spring Early buy. Those Golden hardwoods are Low ash brand from Energex. Limited production time to get them each year before they are gone till next year.
yes we bring up at least 1 bag per day when cold arrives...


----------



## Pete Zahria (Nov 1, 2015)

Quite a load on that truck...!

Dan


----------



## Tonyray (Nov 2, 2015)

Pete Zahria said:


> Quite a load on that truck...!
> 
> Dan


yes.. truck held those 2 tons fine and level....


----------



## Cory S (Nov 2, 2015)

Tonyray said:


> yes.. truck held those 2 tons fine and level....


Who put dump truck springs in it? LOL.... 4000lbs..... WTF?


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 3, 2015)

womaus said:


> What did you buy and where?
> 
> Anybody have have advice on Maine Wood Pellets?
> 
> ...



i've been burning these for four + seasons now.
low weight in ash, but high volume (fly ash). they have never formed clinkers and they are not ridiculously expensive.
my stove is a top feeder and just blows the fly ash out into the firebox, so my firepot is always clear.
i just use a flat piece of metal to scoop out excess ash between full cleanings. (into a metal pail)
i'm not spending $50 to $100 more per ton just to get less fly ash. no way i'll ever get that money back in "extra" heat.
these things have kept me warm at 20 below with no problem.

if pinetree pellets gets up and running, i will give them a try. i like the idea of a local small mill in our area and will support them as long as the product is decent and the price is right. otherwise i'll stick w/ MWP blend.

i tried the MWP softwoods one year, and then the some of the crabbe softwoods the next year.
i finally just settled back on all MWP blend.


----------



## Indiana (Nov 3, 2015)

5 ton in garage.  It's all what you are willing to do for comfort.


----------



## funflyer (Nov 5, 2015)

My 2 car garage is 27' deep so I can store 2 tons along with the lawn mower and 2 trail bikes in front of one car.


----------



## wallywiz (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow u guys have killer setups for storage... I'll try to take a pic of mine when I get my other 2 tons in.. I have 1 ton stacked against my garage wall (brick pattern)!nothing special :-(


----------



## Ambient (Nov 7, 2015)

Anyone lucky enough to live in an area close enough to a supplier to get bulk deliveries and have a hopper set up?


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 7, 2015)

Vincent's Plumbing and Heating, north of Utica, does bulk delivery.


----------



## bill3rail (Nov 7, 2015)

funflyer said:


> My 2 car garage is 27' deep so I can store 2 tons along with the lawn mower and 2 trail bikes in front of one car.


What's under the tarp???

Bill


----------



## Darren111 (Nov 7, 2015)

Since due to health reasons I can't store in the basement (waiting on back surgery) I get the kids to unload 35-40 bags at a time into our front hall. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





The ole Ranger still handle 1500 pounds pretty well I think lol...


----------



## Ambient (Nov 8, 2015)

velvetfoot said:


> Vincent's Plumbing and Heating, north of Utica, does bulk delivery.


Called them last year, the owner was to call but never called me back, so I assumed they didn't deliver up here.  The assistant told me they had a few accounts in the area.  

So do you have a bulk tank or hopper?


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 8, 2015)

No.  I built a 4x4x4 box that I dump bagged pellets in for the vacuum transfer system of the boiler.
I'd give them another call.  They have some storage solutions too.


----------



## funflyer (Nov 8, 2015)

bill3rail said:


> What's under the tarp???
> 
> Bill



The blue tarp? Pellets. The tan cover? that's my other 2 tons of winter heat, 66 GTO...


----------



## bill3rail (Nov 8, 2015)

funflyer said:


> The blue tarp? Pellets. The tan cover? that's my other 2 tons of winter heat, 66 GTO...


I drive a '70 C10 for fun.


----------



## Pete Zahria (Nov 9, 2015)

bill3rail said:


> I drive a '70 C10 for fun.


Sweet....
Had one years ago..

Dan


----------



## wallywiz (Nov 11, 2015)

This is one ton.. 2 more coming in a few weeks.. Nothing special like you guys .. Limited space :-(


----------



## bogieb (Nov 12, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> This is one ton.. 2 more coming in a few weeks.. Nothing special like you guys .. Limited space :-(
> View attachment 166670


Hey, whatever works for your situation . I would have placed a barrier between the concrete and lowest level of bags (waxed cardboard or something), but that's just me.


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 12, 2015)

yeah. that looks scary for condensation. but Eeps24's join date in 2010 leads me to believe this may not be the first year for this storage method.
gotta assume it works.


----------



## Edward Hughes (Nov 12, 2015)

bogieb said:


> Hey, whatever works for your situation . I would have placed a barrier between the concrete and lowest level of bags (waxed cardboard or something), but that's just me.


The pellets that are on the floor, will have a mold smell, and will have to lay out, up right for a week or two.
Good Luck


----------



## wallywiz (Nov 12, 2015)

St_Earl said:


> yeah. that looks scary for condensation. but Eeps24's join date in 2010 leads me to believe this may not be the first year for this storage method.
> gotta assume it works.


This is my first year.. I was a member back in 2010 because I was thinking of buying my insert way back then but I didn't end up buying one so I kinda drifted away from his forum... Until recently when I just bought my first one few days ago. 

Uh o.. Mold.? So what do I do? Someone mentioned a barrier? Why would I get a mold smell? Because of the concrete?

Plz help! What's the best solution.. Should I get a tarp so the pellets lay on it?


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 12, 2015)

i would get them up off the ground altogether.  2x4 scabs and narrow planks could work in your space constraints. i have mine on pallets and the pallets have covers that are not only a vapor barrier, but keep the bags from ripping on edges or nail heads.


those bags on the concrete could be completely ruined by moisture from condensation.


----------



## bogieb (Nov 12, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> This is my first year.. I was a member back in 2010 because I was thinking of buying my insert way back then but I didn't end up buying one so I kinda drifted away from his forum... Until recently when I just bought my first one few days ago.
> 
> Uh o.. Mold.? So what do I do? Someone mentioned a barrier? Why would I get a mold smell? Because of the concrete?
> 
> Plz help! What's the best solution.. Should I get a tarp so the pellets lay on it?


Concrete can allow moisture to wick up, the wood pellet bags have "breathing" holes in them, and pellets will soak up water if in close contact. If possible, I would move the bags, and put in a layer of waxed cardboard (wax side down so water doesn't infiltrate the cardboard) then restack the pellets. You can use broken down boxes that can be found at a lot of stores or even the dump (if they allow you to take things away). I am unsure if just a plastic sheet would be okay - I'm sure someone else can chime in for that.


----------



## bogieb (Nov 12, 2015)

St_Earl said:


> i would get them up off the ground altogether.  2x4 scabs and narrow planks could work in your space constraints. i have mine on pallets and the pallets have covers that are not only a vapor barrier, but keep the bags from ripping on edges or nail heads.
> 
> 
> those bags on the concrete could be completely ruined by moisture from condensation.


And that is a great solution too - almost like making a very narrow pallet.


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 12, 2015)

some of the pallets of pellets i had delivered had heavy kraft paper covers under the bottom layer, other times they had nice plastice covers/liners.
i switched out all the kraft paper ones for the plastic ones over time.
but with the small amount of bags you are storing, Eeps24, you could just get to the bottom bags as you go and elevated bare wood will probably be ok. but even so, a plastic barrier on the planks would be just that much more protection.

those bags will take up heat from the air, and i think their biomass even generates a certian amount of heat. the interaction between them and the concrete floor is almost guaranteed to promote at least some condensation. perhaps more than a little. it's not in any way unlikely that whole bags could be ruined.


----------



## wallywiz (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm not really very handy with building things.. But is this what you guys had in mind?
This is a top view of what I would build. 

Plywood sitting on top of 2 (2x4's) the X's indicate where I would screw it down. 

Would this work?


----------



## jackhammer (Nov 12, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> This is one ton.. 2 more coming in a few weeks.. Nothing special like you guys .. Limited space :-(
> View attachment 166670


My garage floor gets wet from water or snow from the parked cars.  Another reason to keep them off the floor, at least for me.


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 12, 2015)

you can use the 2x4s in short sections running front to back. and you needn't even screw the plank down.
just getting the wood up from the floor is probably all that's needed. but short "scabs" will allow more air circulation under the plank.
you may be able to find short pieces as scrap too. saving a few bucks that way.

either way will be fine though.


----------



## wallywiz (Nov 12, 2015)

Two questions for you...

1.what are scabs?
2. Would a tarp on the floor alone be a bad idea or just best to have them off the ground?


----------



## St_Earl (Nov 12, 2015)

scabs are just "runners" (your 2x4s) under the plank. you can use several short pieces and run them front to back under your plank.


off the ground is best imo. but a tarp (or  bogie's waxed cardboard suggestion) is much better than nothing.


----------



## tiger (Nov 12, 2015)

St_Earl said:


> keep the bags from ripping on edges or nail heads.



Very good point. I'm asking our warehouse guys to sequester for me some of these neat HD molded plastic pallets that soda-pop shipments arrive on. Slightly undersized so I'd just get +1 pallets.


----------



## Tonyray (Nov 12, 2015)

all these tons are sitting on wooden skids in the basement..


----------



## Vinelife (Nov 13, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> First year pellet user (Harmon accentra 52i) received my pellets... Wtf... They take up sooooo much room. Where do you guys store your pellets?



I store between 4-5 tons in garage ..


----------



## Pete Zahria (Nov 13, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> Wtf... They take up sooooo much room.



You have obviously never done firewood.........  

Dan


----------



## Marina1327 (Nov 13, 2015)

This is my first year too so I am playing it by ear with how many I will need but what I did was buy three firewood racks....four foot ones and I put a piece of weather treated plywood in the bottom to make a floor in them so the bags won't fall through and I can fit twenty bags on each rack.  The racks have a full cover on them.  I put the racks on my porch which is covered.   Whatever I use from now until January I am going to replace.  I also store 3 bags in a tub by the stove.


----------



## wallywiz (Nov 13, 2015)

Marina1327 said:


> This is my first year too so I am playing it by ear with how many I will need but what I did was buy three firewood racks....four foot ones and I put a piece of weather treated plywood in the bottom to make a floor in them so the bags won't fall through and I can fit twenty bags on each rack.  The racks have a full cover on them.  I put the racks on my porch which is covered.   Whatever I use from now until January I am going to replace.  I also store 3 bags in a tub by the stove.



Marina

Do you mind taking a pic of the weather treated plywood/rack setup?


----------



## Marina1327 (Nov 14, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> Marina
> 
> Do you mind taking a pic of the weather treated plywood/rack setup?


Sure...I will post them later today


----------



## Marina1327 (Nov 14, 2015)

Marina1327 said:


> Sure...I will post them later today


I can't get a good pic of the floor because the pellets are covering it but the plywood measures 44x14 and it fits right in the bottom. I had pellets on it over the summer during some fierce storms and no water issues.


----------



## rich2500 (Nov 14, 2015)

great idea Marina, Is that a grille cover over the pellets


----------



## bogieb (Nov 14, 2015)

rich2500 said:


> great idea Marina, Is that a grille cover over the pellets


I'm guessing that is a woodrack cover, but could be wrong.


----------



## Marina1327 (Nov 14, 2015)

Marina1327 said:


> Sure...I will post them later today


I can't get a good pic of the floor because the pellets are covering it but the plywood measures 44x14 and it fits right in the bottom. I had pellets on it over the summer during some fierce storms and no water issues.


rich2500 said:


> great idea Marina, Is that a grille cover over the pellets


Wood rack cover.  30 bucks at home depot.  I got the racks there too.  They sell longer ones if you have the space but I had to buy 3 shorter racks.  You can tie the covers down tight if it gets windy.  I have them untied for air circulation.


----------



## Marina1327 (Nov 14, 2015)

bogieb said:


> I'm guessing that is a woodrack cover, but could be wrong.


You would be right


----------



## Jake86 (Nov 14, 2015)

Cory S said:


> 3 tons stored inside not far from the stove.  1.5 tons to the left side, and 1.5 tons in the closet under the stairs that is about 12' from the stove.
> 
> View attachment 165430
> View attachment 165431


Neat job ! I keep mine in the semi attached garage. I like your storage solution better. Good luck!


----------



## Jake86 (Nov 14, 2015)

Dpopps said:


> I made a slide for the pellet bags, it makes things easy and fast.


Sounds interesting, how about a pic?


----------



## bill3rail (Nov 14, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> This is one ton.. 2 more coming in a few weeks.. Nothing special like you guys .. Limited space :-(
> View attachment 166670


Looks like perfect utilization of limited space!


----------



## bill3rail (Nov 14, 2015)

Needed to update my storage for this year.  I got such a great deal on pellets, I bought a two year supply.  
Loaded two ton into basement on homemade slide (two 2x4's and some luan plywood I had laying around).  Just don't build it as wide as the stair case as you may need to climb upstairs when the slide is in place.

Check out the video of my beautiful wife loading pellets onto the top of the slide.


Bill
Stocked with over 4.5 ton on November 14th.


----------



## wallywiz (Nov 14, 2015)

bill3rail said:


> Needed to update my storage for this year.  I got such a great deal on pellets, I bought a two year supply.
> Loaded two ton into basement on homemade slide (two 2x4's and some luan plywood I had laying around).  Just don't build it as wide as the stair case as you may need to climb upstairs when the slide is in place.
> 
> Check out the video of my beautiful wife loading pellets onto the top of the slide.
> ...




Smart man bill.. Have the wife help out  

I'm down to 2 options ...

1. My wife says to just put tarp on the concrete and pellets on top

2. I feel more inclined to what you guys were telling me.. To lift them off the floor and put them on  scabs/plywood sitting on 2x4

Still planning out my setup... If option 2.. I would like cut everything in half so I can take it apart and put away in the shed when done. Rather than having long pieces of wood to store


----------



## Jake86 (Nov 14, 2015)

Super idea !  Maybe if I show this to my wife she may help, but i doubt it.


----------



## bill3rail (Nov 15, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> Smart man bill.. Have the wife help out
> 
> I'm down to 2 options ...
> 
> ...



I was going to do it all myself, but she volunteered and immediately jumped in loading them downstairs.

DO NOT stack directly on concrete!  Stack on pallets or anything that raises them up.  You can get an extra pallet from any industrial area to move the bags from the original pallet to your new location.

Bill


----------



## TimfromMA (Nov 15, 2015)

Ive got 4 piles of 1 1/2 tons each stacked up in my basement right now. The only thing separating them from bare concrete is a layer of carpeting. It's never posed a problem.


----------



## bogieb (Nov 15, 2015)

TimfromMA said:


> Ive got 4 piles of 1 1/2 tons each stacked up in my basement right now. The only thing separating them from bare concrete is a layer of carpeting. It's never posed a problem.


Is laid carpeting or pieces of carpet placed there for that purpose? Also has the concrete floor been painted with drylock or some other sealer? Just looking for a frame of reference to see how you set up compares to a garage floor.


----------



## TimfromMA (Nov 15, 2015)

It's a basement room that was already finished when we bought the house so I can't testify as to what lies beneath the carpet.


----------



## DannyL (Nov 15, 2015)

My wife and son (sub 115 pound category) and I are just putting the finishing touches on 3 tons in the basement....
gonna sleep well tonight!


----------



## DOLLARBILL (Nov 16, 2015)

I store mine in the cellar usually 5/7 ton  as for moving them upstairs i use 5gal buckets and fill as i go the Mrs does like spring when she gets her cellar back !


----------



## TimfromMA (Nov 16, 2015)

DOLLARBILL said:


> I store mine in the cellar usually 5/7 ton  as for moving them upstairs i use 5gal buckets and fill as i go the Mrs does like spring when she gets her cellar back !


The Mrs over here never gets her basement back. I start the season with 6 tons, use 3 then replenish in April.


----------



## wallywiz (Nov 22, 2015)

If you guys recall. I posted a picture of my set up and many of you said it was not good because they were sitting on cement.. Also if water to leak in my garage which sometimes does happen.. 

I took your advice and built A quick set up with plywood screwed onto 2x4's to lift them up off the ground

Does this look better?


----------



## Fairwind (Nov 22, 2015)

Here in Denver, I let Home Depot or Lowe's store mine...I buy 20 or 30 bags at a time....There has never been a shortage here and the price has not changed much in the 6 years I have been using pellets...If you buy a full skid (a ton) SOMETIMES they will offer a 5%  or 10% discount..But I do have a natural gas furnace as a backup......


----------



## Jake86 (Nov 22, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> View attachment 167630
> 
> 
> If you guys recall. I posted a picture of my set up and many of you said it was not good because they were sitting on cement.. Also if water to leak in my garage which sometimes does happen..
> ...


Looks like side of my garage. I gave up trying to stack them like a pallet though. ( one,  half way on top of the other)   I just pipe them in rows one straight on top of the other.  Ten high is good for my height. Seems just as sturdy and no overhanging bags on the ends. Just being picky!
Ants good job!


----------



## bogieb (Nov 22, 2015)

Eeps24 said:


> View attachment 167630
> 
> 
> If you guys recall. I posted a picture of my set up and many of you said it was not good because they were sitting on cement.. Also if water to leak in my garage which sometimes does happen..
> ...



Looks good - no worries now.


----------



## Peterfield (Nov 22, 2015)

Buying a ton at a time at a little Mom & Pop store up the road and they can get supply all day long of green lettered Lignetics for $250/ton.  No shortage but rather a glut of many brands this year, so far.


----------

